# JellyBean 4.1



## TreyDaIncredible (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey wondering if any devs would import JB to droidx...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## giveen (Nov 9, 2011)

I am sure it will be tried. Just need the AOSP.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I know a dev who is trying but it won't be for awhile until something comes about.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28424-When-does-the-Droid-X-get-Jelly-Bean-(4.1)-ROMs?

Link copy and paste fail. But the thread about this already in the DX forum will tell you more.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

